# new shop



## Driftmonster (Dec 21, 2006)

just open is our new shop in the city of industry california. come and check us out and maby youll get lucky and get the car of your dreams. also come and look over our shop cars such as our 2 s15 silvias, our right hand mr2, and the crown jewel our gtr 34 v spec skyline. doors open at 10 am and close at 7 pm so come on buy and tell us what your pleasure is.


----------



## Driftmonster (Dec 21, 2006)

you can come and see the shop at Shutoko Engineering inc, Bedford circle, city of industry Ca 91744 or call us at 626-965-6386


----------

